# Congratulations aleg75 ( Ash )



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

OMG can it be true?, Did you catch your 1st Cod?

Nice one brother!

Congratulations Ash & thanks for the heart felt sms, Bastard :twisted:

Well done mate... Cant wait to see a piccy!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

Well done Ash.

They only get easier now.

Pics please

Cheers, Allan


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Can this be true , or is it a hoax, :shock: :shock: :shock: i thought i heard some hoops and yipees earlier and thought, oh my gosh , ASH, your no longer a virgin    , no longer will you be seen riding round canberra sitting in your kayak on the roof of your car steering with your feet, i acnt take this any more , i have to go straight to trip reports


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVVZpbcAAAvfgAASYCEAEDAAUAA+ZY+gIABQpo0AaAACKemibUNogafqNQyKMkKT8mwxgXqt7EzFDeepopoeMgBaVkr9DLIzv9B40mEUqe2h+LuSKcKEgqrNLbg=


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Bloody beauty Ash!
> 
> Post details when you have a chance.
> 
> Red.


Yeah!!! hurry up the suspense is killing me :lol:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys! waiting on the guy who took pic's to send them too me!!!!!

However it was not off the yak, and only a little tacker, about 35-40cm, but now I know I am doing the right thing and they can only get bigger from here. Location was the rock wall on Yerrabi pond, using a bardi Grub and caught around 8pm at night. Will post the pic once i get it. Also my mate caught a beauty 50cm yellow Belly right when we were about to leave 9:30pm.

Very very happy boy! and I did actually yell out in joy :lol:


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Okay, got the pic, finally! so like I said, it's small, about 32cm......but I figure a cod is a cod, and they only get bigger from here.......also included a yellow belly my mate Khon caught.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

Well Done Ash.... 8)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats mate, its always good to target something and pull it in, whether its fishing or just wandering around a crowded bar. Personally I just got my first surface lure night time bass and like yourself was fairly cock a hoop with joy. After all it only took 8 trips, 3 million casts and many, many rethinks on technique to achieve the first. I shared my joy with a mate and you know he said? One fish is luck, two fish is co-incidence, 3 fish is technique!!!! It sort of deflated me for a bit and seeing I'm not that sort of a [email protected]@ard I won't say it to you. :wink:

Well done mate, hope the next one is big enough to bugger your drag washers. :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Aleg, you bloody beauty!  I haven't even seen one since I was 12!

congratulations mate. well done.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice achievement Ash and imagine how you feel from enthusiasm you have shown in earlier threads.



> Personally I just got my first surface lure night time bass and like yourself was fairly cock a hoop with joy. After all it only took 8 trips, 3 million casts and many, many rethinks on technique to achieve the first.


Shayne congrats you lucky prick well earned, and hope you gave your mate an appropriate two word reply :wink: after his comments


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Thanks guys! feels great to get the fish I have targetted for a long time! now the wait is over I can relax and loosen up a little.........hope to post a bigger cod pic in the near future! but will enjoy hunting them from now instead of being.....obsessed!

Shayne congrats on the surface lure! I actually have my surface lure rigged to my cod rod, going to try and tempt one from the deep one dark night!

I note Allan (Funda) in one of his pics scored a nice cod on a surface lure!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice photos, well done again!

Your mates Golden is making me drool...

Take me there, NOW!


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

paffoh said:


> Take me there, NOW!


Anytime you can make it northside mate I will take you! 7:30pm is prime time to hit the wall for about 3 hours of fishing!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congratulations on the cod Ash. Truly an iconic Aussie fish


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done Ash,

I dont think theres another fish I would rather catch, 
still have very fond memories of my first cod, and even better memories of my first surface lured cod,

keep up the good work mate,

next time throw some surface poppers around, if the fish are there you wont be disappointed


----------

